# [SOLVED] Driving Us Batty



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

We bought a Phillips TV (19 in or so), several years ago. Ever since day one it has a high frequency (?) noise that goes like this


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

and so on and so forth. Clearly there is no way to take it back. We should have from day one, but my husband said he couldn't cause it was on sale. (I don't buy that LOL).

Anyway, what could be causing this? Is it curable or is it time to toss it out ?

TX


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Driving Us Batty*

is that coming from its speakers,or something electronic inside?is this a tube type tv or an lcd?if its a crt (tube type) sounds like its oscilator coil is out of adjustment.either the high voltage is either to high or to low.really it could be alot of things.


----------



## Molaker (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Driving Us Batty*

This type of high pitched squeal is commonly caused by a component vibrating. Most likely it is caused by a ferrite bead/sleave vibrating due to horizontal frequency currents.

Most any good TV repair shop can fix the problem. Although sometimes the culprit can be elusive, it should not cost much except for labor to fix as usually all it requires is a bit of hot melt glue or something similar - once it is located.


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Driving Us Batty*

Thank you guys so much. He (my husband) tried to give this TV to me for the bedroom and said he wanted to get a bigger one for the livingroom. I told him NO WAY! LOL I appreciate your answers and will pass this info along to Harold.

You can go ahead and mark this as SOLVED if you would like. :grin:


----------

